# Seatbelt alarm



## rickyuk (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi all,

Ive looked through the xtrail forum and cant find the answer to my question, so apologise if its already been answered.

I have a 2003 UK X-trail and as soon as you drive over about 10mph, a beeping alarm starts along with a flashing red seatbelt light if the driver seatbelt isnt on. Whilst I appreciate this safety feature, it is very annoying when parking, etc.

Is there any way to disable the beeping? I am happy for the light to flash.

Thanks

Richard


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

rickyuk said:


> Is there any way to disable the beeping? I am happy for the light to flash.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Richard


Yes there is, refer to the following diagrams which identify the trigger points for the warning alarm, you can either remove the fuse for the warning chime or disconnect the weight pressure point harness of the driver's side (under the seat)







Hope this helps.


----------



## rickyuk (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks very much, I'll try this.

One last question, does this affect the airbag, I believe the airbag doesnt release if a seatbelt isnt on?

Richard


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

rickyuk said:


> Thanks very much, I'll try this.
> 
> One last question, does this affect the airbag, I believe the airbag doesnt release if a seatbelt isnt on?
> 
> Richard


I was asking myself exactly the same question when posting this information to you, as the seat belt is part of the SRS system linked to the airbag, but I believe (and I could be wrong) that the seat belt chime itself is not linked, as it is only a warning sound, the functionality of the seat belt buckle and the weight pressure switch will still give the correct commands to the SRS airbag to deploy if an accident was to happen.

To be on the safe side, I prefer you take the wiring diagram I posted to an auto electrician so he can give you a more educated response and will advise if doing so is safe and doesn't affect the airbag functionality.


----------

